# Got a mentor meeting/ride along scheduled for tmrw...



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

... What should I expect? (Miami if that makes a difference)


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Make sure your car is clean and be yourself.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Don't offer your mentor a joint. If he offers you one....accept graciously.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-mentor-session-tips.1267/


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the thread link. One thing that I wonder is if I need to take out both of our car seats. One of them is a booster seat; so it's easy to put into the trunks.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Thanks for the thread link. One thing that I wonder is if I need to take out both of our car seats. One of them is a booster seat; so it's easy to put into the trunks.


Have your vehicle ready as if you were going to pick up passengers -- meaning no child seats, clean inside & out, fueled-up, etc. Fist-bump your mentor, prepare a few questions to boost his ego, and be yourself.

Also, some Lyft mentors view Uber as "the evil empire", so be careful when the Uber topic comes up. Some mentors just want to make a quick $35, but others take their mentorship way too seriously. Good luck!


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah. Take out the car seats, but I would say it's okay to leave in the trunk. Just let your mentor now that you'll keep it in the garage before driving etc.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

If your mentor is cool and let's you off with a quick test drive ... keep in mind you will get a survey later about your mentor.

Make sure you say he took you for the long test drive (they will ask).

If he's an asshat and makes you go for a long drive, lie and say it was a short drive and answer negatively on everything else. We need to get rid of these goody goody ******bags,


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

If your mentor fails you, you get no survey to tell Lyft the mentor was a ******.

How mentors avoid the one star!


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

No biggie -- didn't even need to do a test drive. "Oh... you've been doing Uber? Then you already know all about this."
Just need to wait on background check now...


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

cheerose said:


> No biggie -- didn't even need to do a test drive. "Oh... you've been doing Uber? Then you already know all about this."
> Just need to wait on background check now...


Okay. In my opinion, you just got a terrible mentor. The least he could do was explain to you the differences between Uber and Lyft like the following"
- Tap to arrive/auto ride start on Lyft vs. Tap to arrive and Slide to Start Trip on Uber
- Cancellation policy differences
- What to ignore on the Lyft site like reserving hours
- Commission differences and Lyft's power driver requirements 
- Difference in heat maps

Those were the few that came to mind, the rest you can learn from watching the training videos.

Your mentor was just lazy and wanting to make a quick $35.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Told me the first item... None of the others. 

Find those answers here/online then?


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah. Pretty good info here.

On the cancellation policy, You have to wait 3 mins after you tap to arrive and you have to attempt to call the passenger. If both those criterias are met, you can cancel no-show and claim your $5. If you are emroute to pick up a passenger and have been driving for more than 5 mins, you get $5 if they cancel on you. This latter is harder to track and sometimes you miss out on it, but the first one is guaranteed as long as both criterias are met.

On the Lyft site you can totally ignore reserving hours. They will keep bugging you to do it, but really don't worry about it. It's left over from an old system. If Miami is not a donation market, you can also ignore setting the minimum donation %. If it is a donation city, I suggest setting it at 90%

Über takes 20% commission and so does the Lyft. But Lyft gives you back the commission at the end of the week depending on many hours you drive that week. 15 hours = 5%, 30h=10%, 40h=15%, 50h=20%. You must also have a 90% acceptance rate to qualify so watch that our you might be missing out on some serious $

Lyft takes commission from Prime Time too but any tips you get from passengers is all yours. Passengers can tip you on the app, or add a tip later when they get the ride email receipt. 

Lastly, Lyft's surge or prime time heat maps can be confusing. At the top of the app, you might see prime time activated and a percentage. That does not mean where you current are is in a prime time zone. It just means there is prime time somewhere and you have to look for the pink squares in the maps for it. Just like Über the prime time originates from where the passenger is and not where you are. The difference is Lyft won't tell you it's a prime time ride until the end of the ride when you get a text message. It's a bit annoying but it is what it is.

Good luck and happy driving!


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

I had my mentor ride and passed on Wednesday... Contacted [email protected] and was told they are still waiting for one of my bg checks. 

Uber turned down my car - a 2005 Saab 9-3 Arc - To old. I understand, different companies and different deals made with the PUC here in PGH. Sad because It is a nice car. 

Lyft has been in Prime Time most of the day... And now I know I will miss the opportunity for a rainy Friday and Saturday


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> I had my mentor ride and passed on Wednesday... Contacted [email protected] and was told they are still waiting for one of my bg checks.
> 
> Uber turned down my car - a 2005 Saab 9-3 Arc - To old. I understand, different companies and different deals made with the PUC here in PGH. Sad because It is a nice car.
> 
> Lyft has been in Prime Time most of the day... And now I know I will miss the opportunity for a rainy Friday and Saturday


Keep trying to log into driver mode every so often. If you are able to login, you are approved and ready to drive. They are very bed at notifying driver once they are approved and activated.


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

Do I need to be in the service area to officially log in? I ask because I reside outside the coverage for Pittsburgh.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> Do I need to be in the service area to officially log in? I ask because I reside outside the coverage for Pittsburgh.


I am not absolutely sure, but I assume that you would need to be in the coverage area.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I was visiting Ohio last weekend and could not go online with the driver app. Something about I was not authorized to drive in that area.


----------

